# Stockholm's Short Buildings



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Lord_Nelson (Apr 18, 2006)

awww home sweet home!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

To think a few decades ago they were thinking of tearing down Gamla Stan! Thank goodness that didn't happen.


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

hkskyline said:


> To think a few decades ago they were thinking of tearing down Gamla Stan! Thank goodness that didn't happen.



No that was a good thing. Nice pictures!


----------



## fcarvall (Nov 6, 2004)

amazing


----------



## Sigurbjorn Jonsson (May 6, 2008)

One of the most beautiful cities in the world and the nicest people.


----------

